# [Gothic 3 ] Wo stecken denn alle Wassermagier!?????? HILFE !!!



## Fortas (23. November 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Ich versuche ums verrecken nach Ishtar zu kommen und mir fehlen auch nur noch 6 Sümpatiepunkte bei den Assassinen.Dafür brauche ich nur noch 2 Wassermagier zu Killen.Doch irgendwei muß mir einer durch die Lappen gegangen sein (Bei Vatras weiß ich wo der ist muß den nur noch Killen).
Könnte ihr mir vielleicht helfen!?
Wo steckt welcher Wassermagier?
Mit Krte wäre cool, doch auch ungefähre Ortsangaben würden mir echt weiter helfen!
Oder weiß einer noch wo man andere Assassinepunkte sammeln kann??
Gruß

                        Fortas


_Edit bierchen: Bitte nicht ganze Beiträge in Fettschrift verfassen! Danke._


----------



## TheGameMC (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wo stecken denn alle Wassermagier!?????? HILFE !!!*

Hast du Saturas und Myxir südöstlich von Mora Sul in den Ruinen (Tempel von Al Shedim) schon?
Übrigens, wenn du in Silden den Schamanen Grompel umlegst, bekommst du auch +1 Ruf bei den Assassinen   (glaub ich   )


----------



## fred26 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wo stecken denn alle Wassermagier!?????? HILFE !!!*

In Montera gibt es einen Assasine. Wenn man für den Questet kriegt man auch mind. 1 Ruf


----------



## Homerclon (23. November 2006)

*AW: Wo stecken denn alle Wassermagier!?????? HILFE !!!*

Südlich von Braga in den Ruinen.(Riordian)
Myxir und Saturas, wie schon gesagt in Al Shedim.
Cronos ist Südlich vom Tempel Ben Salas.
Nefarius ist Nördlich von Ishtar.
Westlich von Mora Sul ist der letzte.(Merdarion)


----------



## stephan768 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wo stecken denn alle Wassermagier!?????? HILFE !!!*



			
				Homerclon am 23.11.2006 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Südlich von Braga in den Ruinen.(Riordian)
> Myxir und Saturas, wie schon gesagt in Al Shedim.
> Cronos ist Südlich vom Tempel Ben Salas.
> Nefarius ist Nördlich von Ishtar.
> Westlich von Mora Sul ist der letzte.(Merdarion)




einer sitzt in lago im knast .

für ein paar lurkerüberreste wird einem der namen verraten.


----------



## keithcaputo (28. November 2006)

*AW: Wo stecken denn alle Wassermagier!?????? HILFE !!!*



			
				Fortas am 23.11.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Ich versuche ums verrecken nach Ishtar zu kommen und mir fehlen auch nur noch 6 Sümpatiepunkte bei den Assassinen.Dafür brauche ich nur noch 2 Wassermagier zu Killen.Doch irgendwei muß mir einer durch die Lappen gegangen sein (Bei Vatras weiß ich wo der ist muß den nur noch Killen).
> Könnte ihr mir vielleicht helfen!?
> Wo steckt welcher Wassermagier?
> ...


Hier ist ne super Karte, damit sollte es relativ einfach sein.
Quelle ist das Forum von Worldofgothic.de, an dieser Stelle auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank an den Schöpfer dieses hilfreichen Kleinods!!!!!!!! 

Link: http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/6494/wassermagiersr0.jpg

EDIT: Das mit Fettschrift und kursiv und so weiter war bei mir offenbar bereits aktiviert, als ich auf diesen Beitrag geantwortet habe, hab ich erst gemerkt, als ich das gesendet hab. War auch sonst nicht. Bestimmt ein Bug, immerhin ist das Thema ja Gothic 3!


----------

